
What's a Free, Shared, Coderpad? - alexandercrohde
I can&#x27;t seem to find a free, collaborative, coderpad to do interviews on. Doesn&#x27;t seem like too big an ask...
======
jones1618
The free version of Repl.it allows two simultaneous coders.
[https://repl.it/site/multiplayer](https://repl.it/site/multiplayer)

------
dman
If you are using it in a commercial setting why not just pay for it?

